# what size hook when fishing bigger live baits!?



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I almost exclusively use live bait when im fishing inshore and love fishing big croakers (5-6in) for big trout but ive been having a problem with the fish not getting the hook! Ive lost 2 huge trout in the last 2 weeks one right next to the kayak that i know would have went 28-30in!i got her all the way in then she just spit the croaker out right beside me i dnt know if im using to small a hook or what but its very frustrating!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*What size hook and style are you using?*

For a 6" bait you should be using at least a 4/0 J hook and a little larger for a circle hook. For most inshore aplications, light wire is fine. I use an 8/0 Gamakatsu or 16/0 Mustad circle hooks when fishing 12-15" Mullet for Tarpon. Heavy wire too.

One problem you may be having is the bait re-hooking itself. When this happens, it is mighty hard to get the hook into the fish because the point is completely blocked.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I usually use a 5 or 6/0 circle hook! I dnt know what the deal is!? Whats the best place to hook the bait? I usually hook them right behind the head!


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

if I have a pinfish on the hook it gets hooked in the lips any other type of live bait i hook them in the back close to the center of the fish's lenght but more towards the tail side. never had issues with hook ups for fish 20-30"ish size 4 and 5 circle hooks should be working fine. it's not uncommon for any hook to fly out of a speckled trouts mouth especially one that is fighting fairly hard with your drag tightened because they fight with enough force to make a hole in their "paper mouths'. they didn't get that nickname for nothing. if you fight a speck long enough the hook wears a hole its embedded that can be big enough for the barb to slip out. so don't fret it may not be your fault just don't put a whole lot of pressure on the fish if you know for a fact its a speck. I've never heard of anyone getting spooled by a trout


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

try a cheater rig, double the chances, double the fun!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

First thing to remember that hook sizes are not universal between the various manufacturers. What I was taught and it works for me the hooks size would be big enough so that if lip hooking the bait the gap is would be a bit wider than the lips. If you pull the bait and hook out of the fishes mouth like that , the fish may not have even been hooked. Too small of a hook and it can twist back or forward and hook the bait not the fish.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Thx guys all awesome advice!


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I use a 5/0 owner mutu light circle with good success when using bait of that size, but there are a few that do not get hooked. i hook them in the back 1/3 of the back behind the dorsal. That placement is not good for leading the bait around, but since the trout take the bait head first to swallow it, it leaves the hook closer to where I want it to take hold when I tighten up the line and the hook pulls out of the bait's back. I've heard several folks who prefer a large kahle hook, but I have not tried that yet.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

For shrimp I use a 2/0 khale hook. For pin Fish I use a 4/0 shale hook. See how that works for you. Good Luck.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

im pretty exclusive to Owner lightwire Circle hooks in 2/0 up to 5/0 for live bait.


----------

